# WDF



## Mike Schoonbrood

Had some usergroup glitches we had to work out.

Rumor has it that some folks are off to another forum, and are wondering if this one will continue.

Yes this forum will continue, but whoever wants to go to an unmoderated forum and leave this forum drama free is welcome to  Anyone who wishes to stay is welcome to as well.

Keep the topics to dogs please.


----------



## Guest

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Had some usergroup glitches we had to work out.
> 
> Rumor has it that some folks are off to another forum, and are wondering if this one will continue.
> 
> Yes this forum will continue, but whoever wants to go to an unmoderated forum and leave this forum drama free is welcome to  Anyone who wishes to stay is welcome to as well.
> 
> Keep the topics to dogs please.


 
Thanks Mike appreciate it! Hey remember you had that link to iphone and WDF? Is there any application for Blackberry?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood

Check out tapatalk.com - there might be a Blackberry app available now. I know they brought one out for the Android phones, and I think BB too now.


----------



## Guest

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Check out tapatalk.com - there might be a Blackberry app available now. I know they brought one out for the Android phones, and I think BB too now.


Thanks!


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> ... Yes this forum will continue ...


Well, it has to, since a couple of us were getting emails about members breathing into paper bags to treat hyperventilation while it was down. 

:lol::lol:


----------



## Dave Cartier

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Had some usergroup glitches we had to work out.
> 
> Rumor has it that some folks are off to another forum, and are wondering if this one will continue.
> 
> Yes this forum will continue, but whoever wants to go to an unmoderated forum and leave this forum drama free is welcome to  Anyone who wishes to stay is welcome to as well.
> 
> Keep the topics to dogs please.


Thank you Mike for keeping the Forum alive. Thank you to all the Mod's and Admin's that keep the place clean, conflict free, and respectable. Without you there would be no WDF.=D>

I have learned so much on this forum, and will contribute quality content when I am able. My Mal. pup was born on Fri. so I will have a new prospect, and tons of questions regarding the ongoing development.

Again, I thank you for such a valuable resource.


----------



## Bob Scott

Connie Sutherland said:


> Well, it has to, since a couple of us were getting emails about members breathing into paper bags to treat hyperventilation while it was down.
> 
> :lol::lol:


HEY! No fair mentioning names on that hyperventilation thing. 8-[8-[8-[ 
It's like opening the window on the first nice day of spring. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cate Helfgott

Connie Sutherland said:


> Well, it has to, since a couple of us were getting emails about members breathing into paper bags to treat hyperventilation while it was down.
> 
> :lol::lol:


...yeah...not gonna lie...was trying to find a person to email about that!!

-Cate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Courtney Guthrie

I'm glad to hear that. I like this forum and want to see it continue for sure.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Dave Cartier said:


> My Mal. pup was born on Fri.



Wow! COOL!!
8) 8)


----------



## Anna Kasho

Connie Sutherland said:


> Well, it has to, since a couple of us were getting emails about members breathing into paper bags to treat hyperventilation while it was down.
> 
> :lol::lol:


Well, hey now, what did you expect? What else was I supposed to do with all my free time, go and actually train a dog or something?:roll:8-[:-$

For what it's worth, I apreciate this forum more than I can say, kudos to Mike for keeping it going. 

Some down time every once in a while might not be such a bad thing, if it reminds people why this forum is really here - and what they would be missing if it wasn't.


----------



## Candy Eggert

It's great to have the WDF back up and running! Thank you ;-)


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Anna Kasho said:


> ... if it reminds people why this forum is really here - and what they would be missing if it wasn't.



And how we want to conserve trees by avoiding excess paper bag use.

:lol:


----------



## James Lechernich

Wait, the other board isn't the interim replacement? I'm so confused.


----------



## Michele McAtee

I'm glad its here too. Haven't been posting much, just reading when I get the chance, but want it to stay.


----------



## Chad Byerly

*Mike and the Mods*

Thanks.
Good to hear that WDF isn't folded.


----------



## Josh Smith

Seemed to me that the others started that board because they thought this one was down for good! Oops!


----------



## susan tuck

Thanks for fixing the forum Mike I think we all agree you and your mods rock!


----------



## James Lechernich

susan tuck said:


> Thanks for fixing the forum Mike I think we all agree you and your mods rock!


 
Mother of God, they have toilet smileys! YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amy Swaby

Connie Sutherland said:


> Well, it has to, since a couple of us were getting emails about members breathing into paper bags to treat hyperventilation while it was down.
> 
> :lol::lol:


I know I was! I had nothing to do all day with the dogs by my dads!


----------



## Connie Sutherland

susan tuck said:


>


Those are awesome! :lol:


----------



## Mike Scheiber

susan tuck said:


> Thanks for fixing the forum Mike I think we all agree you and your mods rock!


Thats funny, and I'll second that


----------



## Connie Sutherland

They remind me of the _Where's Waldo_ pages!


----------



## Tamara Villagomez

I thought this place was gone I was lost today nowhere to read and get nice info!! Im glad its back!!


----------



## Jenny Thorp

Thanks for all the hard work fixing the glitches .

I'm mostly a browser as when I have a question it seems like someone has already discussed it . ( love that 'search' option )
Sure missed my WDF reading while it was down for repair. 
Glad it's back \\/


----------



## hillel schwartzman

connie sutherland said:


> well, it has to, since a couple of us were getting emails about members breathing into paper bags to treat hyperventilation while it was down.
> 
> :lol::lol:


lmao... So glad u r up and running\\/\\/


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie

Well, I can go to bed now that I've had my nightly fix. Thanks guys.


Terrasita


----------



## Carlos Machado

Thanks for the great forum we always need good dogs watching the flock or its just ciaos.


----------



## Diana Abel

THANKS Mike! I was starting to unravel without my WDF fix. lol Made me realize how much I appreciate you guys.  Mucho thanks, you ARE appreciated. I enjoy this board.


----------



## Howard Knauf

There are a bunch of residents around here that got citations that are glad the forum is back up. Idle hands do government work.O


----------



## Melissa Blazak

Thank you thank you thank you!!! I actually thought Jeff hacked the board! LOL Just kidding! 

Really enjoy this board. There is a lot of excellent information to be had here. VERY glad it's still up and running.


----------



## Howard Gaines III

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Had some usergroup glitches we had to work out.
> 
> Rumor has it that some folks are off to another forum, and are wondering if this one will continue.
> 
> Yes this forum will continue, but whoever wants to go to an unmoderated forum and leave this forum drama free is welcome to  Anyone who wishes to stay is welcome to as well.
> 
> Keep the topics to dogs please.


 Mike don't get too choked up or use the mouth wash (LOL) but big hugs to ya. It is a* working dog forum, *a real nice one at that, and you should continue to keep it going. Me...I staying put...who else will drive Connie NUTZ? :twisted:


----------



## Jerry Lyda

I'm thrilled it's not down for good, that's what the rumor was. I wish there had been a better explaination .


----------



## Denise Gatlin

Connie Sutherland said:


> Well, it has to, since a couple of us were getting emails about members breathing into paper bags to treat hyperventilation while it was down.
> 
> :lol::lol:


 Would be funny if it weren't so true! I am a newbie to the forum but read several times a day and found myself in withdrawals mode. Glad it is back up and running so I can get my fix.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

The WDF was down? ;-0


----------



## Anne Jones

Thanks, Mike, for bringing WDF back to life. Not that any of us would have blamed you for not doing it. But we sure appretiate the fact that you did. 

OK guys......lets keep this board up & running with good WD discussions & keep the personal stuff bagged.


----------



## james mackey

Jerry Lyda said:


> I'm thrilled it's not down for good, that's what the rumor was. I wish there had been a better explaination .


+1


----------



## Dennis Jones

glad you're back, nice to read how the pro's do it, wish I had more to add to the forum, but I do like reading about more advance training without having to sift thru the potty training my dog won't whatever threads


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Yup, it's great to have glitches fixed quickly, and to move forward. 

Yay! Time to talk dogs again. :grin:


----------



## Debbie Dibble

Anne Jones said:


> Thanks, Mike, for bringing WDF back to life. Not that any of us would have blamed you for not doing it. But we sure appretiate the fact that you did.
> 
> OK guys......lets keep this board up & running with good WD discussions & keep the personal stuff bagged.


 I just wanted to say thank-you too, for bringing the forum back. Even though I get slammed quite a bit, I take it in stride, dont hold a grudge and still learn from whats being said. I also have a certain respect for all the members on the forum, and the Mods


----------



## Howard Gaines III

Jerry Lyda said:


> I'm thrilled it's not down for good, that's what the rumor was. I wish there had been a better explaination .


 Well Jerry I HAVE the reason...you see it goes a little like this, Mike was trying grits for the first time, got sick and placed them in the computer. This in turn caused an issue with the forum. Now DON'T tell everybody! [-(


----------



## Connie Sutherland

What's a grit?



"I heard of Grits. I just never actually _seen_ a grit before."


----------



## Kristen Cabe

Ain't no such thing as 'a' grit, Connie! :wink:


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Kristen Cabe said:


> Ain't no such thing as 'a' grit, Connie! :wink:



http://www.entertonement.com/clips/...sci-My-Cousin-Vinny-Vinny-Gambini-Lou-Walker-


Turn on the speaker.


----------



## James Lechernich

Connie Sutherland said:


> http://www.entertonement.com/clips/...sci-My-Cousin-Vinny-Vinny-Gambini-Lou-Walker-
> 
> 
> Turn on the speaker.


Stole it right off my keyboard!! [-X LOL


----------



## kim guidry

Yep, it just takes one grit for poop to happen :-$


----------



## Candy Eggert

Debbie Dibble said:


> I just wanted to say thank-you too, for bringing the forum back. Even though I get slammed quite a bit, I take it in stride, dont hold a grudge and still learn from whats being said. I also have a certain respect for all the members on the forum, and the Mods


Debbie what a great attitude ;-) That will get you far on this board and in training :smile:


----------



## Tim Martens

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Had some usergroup glitches we had to work out.
> 
> Rumor has it that some folks are off to another forum, and are wondering if this one will continue.
> 
> Yes this forum will continue, but *whoever wants to go to an unmoderated forum and leave this forum drama free is welcome to * Anyone who wishes to stay is welcome to as well.
> 
> Keep the topics to dogs please.


strong irony is strong...


----------



## Chris Michalek

who says the other forum is unmoderated? Jerry Lyda and Carol Boche are moderators.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

OK!

Facts straight now. :-D


----------



## Harry Keely

Be careful with the grit jokes, I joked around just in the last week or two and I'm waiting on the lyching mob to show up.#-o


----------



## Jennifer Marshall

Wow I go to a seminar for a few days and come back to absolute chaos LOL Very glad the forum is still here, thanks to the Mods and everyone making an effort to make this a *productive* forum about working dogs/working dog discussion.


----------



## Mo Earle

Thanks Mike and Mods for getting the WDF back up- should have said thanks a lot earlier, but to busy catching up on reading missed threads and answering others.....:mrgreen: 
keep up the good work !!


----------



## Howard Gaines III

Connie Sutherland said:


> What's a grit?
> 
> 
> 
> "I heard of Grits. I just never actually _seen_ a grit before."


Connie I posted GRITS, grit for the none shop/tech ed peeps refers to the stone size on sandpaper...FYI!


----------



## Howard Gaines III

Harry Keely said:


> Be careful with the grit jokes, I joked around just in the last week or two and I'm waiting on the lyching mob to show up.#-o


 Harry I don't think the mods or forum owner are against joking. Shoot, some are pretty good at digs! If you should go 24/7 as a MEAN spirited person, well walk softly, IMO.


----------



## Terry Devine

I LOVE GRITS
G irls
R aised
I n
T he 
S outh

Terry


----------



## Howard Gaines III

Hey Terry come to Delaware and dig me out. I pay good, $5.00 w/o taxes. Think of it as moonlighting for teachers...


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Terry Devine said:


> I LOVE GRITS
> G irls
> R aised
> I n
> T he
> S outh
> 
> Terry



Does that make me a grin for north ?

:lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Uh-oh. Grine? Girls raised in New England?


----------



## Terry Devine

Howard 
why would I have to moonlight ??????? 
After all we know how well teachers are paid !!!!!!!!
Good luck digging out buddy, now you know why most normal people retire to Florida.

Terry


----------



## Howard Gaines III

Let me start my property search today...needs to be ******* material!
Connie you would still have to work on the accent.

BTW, I'm having a snow party here, ALL are welcome, gifts SHOULD be in the form of a working snow shovel and strong back...


----------



## Terry Devine

Connie
Just be glad it is NOT

W omen
H omegrown
I n
N orth
E ast

  

Terry


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Connie Sutherland said:


> Uh-oh. Grine? Girls raised in New England?


Geez, you have to take everything personally! It could mean Girls Raised In North England \\/\\/\\/


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Howard Gaines III said:


> Let me start my property search today...needs to be ******* material!
> Connie you would still have to work on the accent.
> 
> BTW, I'm having a snow party here, ALL are welcome, gifts SHOULD be in the form of a working snow shovel and strong back...



BYOB. Bring your own back.



OK. Bad, I know.


----------



## Howard Gaines III

Yeah, yeah...feeling the LOVE![-X


----------



## susan tuck

Terry Devine said:


> I LOVE GRITS
> G irls
> R aised
> I n
> T he
> S outh
> 
> Terry


What's the difference between southern girls and northern girls?

Northern girls say "yes you may", and southern girls say "yes y'all may"


----------



## Connie Sutherland

susan tuck said:


> What's the difference between southern girls and northern girls?
> 
> Northern girls say "yes you may", and southern girls say "yes y'all may"



Oh, no ...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Terry Devine

Y'all just cannot top that Southern Hospitality !!!!!!!!

Terry


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

If a couple from the deep south gets married are they still considered brother and sister?[-X


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Terry Devine said:


> Y'all just cannot top that Southern Hospitality !!!!!!!!
> 
> Terry




:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jerry Lyda

Now that's funny Terry.


----------



## Talkie McSaysalot

Ignore this message

apparently some users aren't able to reply to threads. Testing....


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Talkie McSaysalot ?? [-X


----------



## Candy Eggert

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Talkie McSaysalot ?? [-X


Jeff, Jeff, is that YOU?! roflmao


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood

Nope not Jeff. Mike Schoonbrood.... Psshhh like I'd ever let anyone else register with a name like that LOL.


----------



## Jason Hammel

this tapatalk feature is the only thing that makes me think I want to get a droid or iphone. However then my better half would prob put me in a 12 step program


----------



## Candy Eggert

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Nope not Jeff. Mike Schoonbrood.... Psshhh like I'd ever let anyone else register with a name like that LOL.


roflmao...good one Mike \\/


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> .... like I'd ever let anyone else register with a name like that LOL.



I know really, huh? I mean, how do you even _say_ it. "Schoonbrood ..... "









:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## David Frost

Connie Sutherland said:


> I know really, huh? I mean, how do you even _say_ it. "Schoonbrood ..... "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


chuckle, chuckle


----------



## Kristen Cabe

NICE one, Connie! \\/


----------

